# Recommend a DIY Reverb that DOESN'T sound like an analog delay



## Bucksears (Dec 7, 2021)

You know, that 'bup-bup-bup-bup bup bup.....' echo. 
Any DIY reverbs that have a natural(ish) decay?
Wampler Faux Reverb? 

Would like something for a small board when I take my Tweed Deluxe over to a cousin's place.


----------



## Cybercow (Dec 7, 2021)

Check out PedalPCB's FV-1 based 'Arachnid 2' platform and the reverb choices for a custom EEPROM.


----------



## phi1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Are you referring to the sound of belton brick?  (The Wampler uses that). I’m not sure if that’s what you’re talking about. When you play a staccato note and listen closely, you can heard the individual repeats. On the other hand, I find it to produce a fairly ‘natural’ sounding reverb decay in typical playing. I have a 1776 effects rub-a-dub deluxe (with belton brick) built into my amp, and it’s on most of the time. So I like it, but maybe not for everyone. 

The fv-1 stuff on here is pretty cool. (like the arachnid mentioned above). I like several of the spatialist patches.


----------



## Bucksears (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah, guess it's the Belton Brick I'm not so keen on.
I'll look into the FV-1, but that may lead to more questions; I have ZERO experience with programming ICs, but that sounds VERY interesting/promising.


----------



## Bucksears (Dec 8, 2021)

Got a couple of FV-1s ordered. Will probably start with the Radium Springs. 
Thx!


----------



## phi1 (Dec 8, 2021)

You can build all the stuff from ppcb without doing any programming. I’ve been learning to program the fv-1 code, reverb is one of the hardest type patches to write anyway. If you socket the eeprom chip (the 8pin chip where the code lives), you can always swap it for another and have a whole new pedal. 

FYI most ppcb fv-1 stuff, there’s only two pcbs, Pythagorus for 3-way toggle, and arachnid for 8-way rotary. So the radium springs is the Pythagorus pcb that comes with the eeprom with the 3 radium springs patches on it. This doesn’t apply to pcbs with something different in the analog circuit like hydra, or deflector. You can also do a custom eeprom with pick an choose patches. (Sorry if you already knew all this, it wasn’t clear to me at all at first what was going on with al the fv-1 projects).


----------



## Bucksears (Dec 8, 2021)

phi1 said:


> You can build all the stuff from ppcb without doing any programming. I’ve been learning to program the fv-1 code, reverb is one of the hardest type patches to write anyway. If you socket the eeprom chip (the 8pin chip where the code lives), you can always swap it for another and have a whole new pedal.
> 
> FYI most ppcb fv-1 stuff, there’s only two pcbs, Pythagorus for 3-way toggle, and arachnid for 8-way rotary. So the radium springs is the Pythagorus pcb that comes with the eeprom with the 3 radium springs patches on it. This doesn’t apply to pcbs with something different in the analog circuit like hydra, or deflector. You can also do a custom eeprom with pick an choose patches. (Sorry if you already knew all this, it wasn’t clear to me at all at first what was going on with al the fv-1 projects).



Thanks - nope, didn't know it before, but that's kinda what I was thinking, based on there being more info about programming on the EEPROM chips (and that the ones with the PCB have pre-loaded configs) and no mention of coding on the FV-1 itself. 
This should be fun!


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 8, 2021)

Have a look at the spatialist as well. At least you get 8 different options over the 3 of the radium springs.


----------



## Bucksears (Dec 8, 2021)

Yep, that's why I bought 2 FV-1s!   
I wanted something simple for the first one (Radium), and will go from there.

I have a Strymon BigSky, but need something simple/classic for a compact board to go with my 5E3.


----------



## lcipher3 (Dec 8, 2021)

Bucksears said:


> Yep, that's why I bought 2 FV-1s!
> I wanted something simple for the first one (Radium), and will go from there.
> 
> I have a Strymon BigSky, but need something simple/classic for a compact board to go with my 5E3.



Where can you get FV-1's these days?


----------



## Bucksears (Dec 8, 2021)

I ordered from Amplified Parts.
I just wanted a couple, since this is my 1st time with FV-1s.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 8, 2021)

lcipher3 said:


> Where can you get FV-1's these days?


Cabintech also has them in stock.


----------



## Stickman393 (Dec 8, 2021)

Could always go old school and build one with a spring tank.


----------



## fig (Dec 8, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> Could always go old school and build one with a spring tank.


The new Hooke is out with available chips.


----------



## manfesto (Dec 8, 2021)

lcipher3 said:


> Where can you get FV-1's these days?


SBP has a few in stock at the moment









						FV-1 Spin Multi-Effects IC
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## Bucksears (Dec 8, 2021)

fig said:


> The new Hooke is out with available chips.



Is there a project/board for a Hooke clone/workalike??


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 8, 2021)

Bucksears said:


> Is there a project/board for a Hooke clone/workalike??











						HOOKE v.2
					

Clone board of the Spaceman Effects Orion reverb. Great sounding reverb, in a convenient pedal format. Using the Accutronics blue reverb tank, and...




					www.deadendfx.com
				









						Dead End FX Hooke Reverb
					

Here it is, the Hooke Reverb! I was looking into making a spring tank driver and then this board was announced and made my life a lot simpler. It is a cool build and went together really smoothly, albeit waiting for parts in the covid era. This video is actually the latest video I shot and am...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------

